# What have I done ?



## 106520 (Aug 17, 2007)

Looks like the deal is on. All things being well, I'll pick the new vehicle up in a couple of weeks. 8O


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Very snazy!


----------



## Floozie2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ohhh, nice 8) Welcome to the world of RVs, you'll love it!

Richard ( & Floozie2 of course!)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Actually, that's rather nice (and I don't normally like RVs :roll: )

It looks spacious without the huge external bulk of the coaches. Does it have a fixed bed? Pictures? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 106520 (Aug 17, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Actually, that's rather nice (and I don't normally like RVs :roll: )
> 
> It looks spacious without the huge external bulk of the coaches. Does it have a fixed bed? Pictures? :wink:
> 
> Gerald


Yes it does have a fixed rear bed, a proper eight berth.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Puuuuuuurfik  

Enjoy

Loddy


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures, Pat. It looks really lovely, and the island bed seems to have room around it to walk (compared to Euro vans, where you have to shuffle sideways - or is that just me and my belly?  )

It does look lovely.

Are you buying it over here?

Gerald


----------



## 106520 (Aug 17, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Thanks for the pictures, Pat. It looks really lovely, and the island bed seems to have room around it to walk (compared to Euro vans, where you have to shuffle sideways - or is that just me and my belly?  )
> 
> It does look lovely.
> 
> ...


Off Steve and Tom Durkin, Signature motorhome, Wolverhampton. They've offered me a resonable price for my Hymer and it comes fully converted etc..

Should get it next week, they've got to get it registered, fit a Camos dome and we should be trucking.

Looking forward to it but also nervous, it's quite a big vehicle.


----------

